# Heart warming experience



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, sadly today, my good buddy had to sell some of his firearms because he needed the $. The wife wouldn't let me buy them from him unfortunately and I went with him to kinda ease the pain and offer support. Anyway, the gunshop we went to recently moved and got a bigger store complete with indoor range. As you walk through the front door the range is right there with windows to watch. All lanes were packed, each with its own RSO/ coach. There was a waiting line at the entrance of guys and gals (~20) all with huge smiles on their faces. I smiled and went on inside. Talking with the guy behind the counter, I discovered all of them are applying for their CCW permit and this basic pistol safety course is part of it. I talked with some of the students, many of them new to shooting and handguns. They had lots of questions, simple stuff and I gladly answered some. It just made me feel really good seeing all those people willing to learn and have fun. I loved the fact each lane had a designated coach. This is the kind of good publicity/reputation shooting sports need.:smt1099


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

Good to hear.


----------

